# Copying Navigation Bars.



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to see the Navigation bar and the little blue bar (user CP, FAQ...) added to the bottom of the screen, and the page numbers of the threads added to the top. When I'm using TAM for any length of time, it can get irritating to scroll to the bottom of the page to navigate one way and to the top of the page to navigate another way. If all three navigation tools are added to both the top and the bottom of each page, it will make it easier and less confusing for the user.


----------

